# Think i might finally finish my fursona soon.



## Harbinger (Jan 3, 2014)

So i want to be 100% happy with my fursona before i get myself a commision after all these years, its just im still stuck on working out the patterns, particularly where the white meets grey on the face. Ignore the horrifically bad MS paint rendition but here's what i have so far.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12206197/
Cant decide how far the white should continue up the neck or behind the jaw line. But even then i still want some patten around my face other than the lower jaw, thinking of another cyan one to tie it all together. Im stuck of idea's but i saw i think a sub species of wolf from somewhere in europe where they are all grey apart from a whitish band under the eyes i think, but i cant remember what they were called to find it again :/


----------



## istasenkris (Jan 3, 2014)

if i may ask, what are those black bar like thingys on his chest?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 3, 2014)

istasenkris said:


> if i may ask, what are those black bar like thingys on his chest?



They were just going to be markings, i kept messing up the arrangment having them grey and white so i thought it might be easier with just another character. It looks naff though so im gonna fix that later.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 3, 2014)

You can also just add your own random tattoo marking right under his left or right eyes for handsomeness.

And an eye patch.

One of the most interesting things when creating a sona with a very common species, is trying to create something look simple yet at the same time, unique compared to the other wolf sonas.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats what i want, not too complicated but something that makes me identifiable at least. Thinking maybe of some cyan markigns under each eye, but still unsure yet. Its hard to get a balance between natural wolf markings and my own made up ones.

Eye patches sold seperately


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 9, 2014)

So i found one of dem free fursona templates...(http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums... Furry Stuff/ppzpfreedoglines_zps4a613613.jpg)

Here is the basic horrically crude colour scheme of my fursona.






So far the only bits i can really dig are the neck up to the lower jaw, forearms and hands, tail, and now the ears at least


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> So i found one of dem free fursona templates...(http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums... Furry Stuff/ppzpfreedoglines_zps4a613613.jpg)Here is the basic horrically crude colour scheme of my fursona.So far the only bits i can really dig are the neck up to the lower jaw, forearms and hands, tail, and now the ears at least


Hold on, all of those look a little bit different to each other! Are there supposed to be stripes down his side? Anyway, I think that the overall look you're going for looks pretty good. Few sonas can pull off colours like cyan without looking sparkledog-ish. However, the colours on that ref seem to look duller and darker than that previous illustration, and I think that's what bothers me a little bit about the ref- especially on the face.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright, since the moment I posted that message something's been itching at me, but I couldn't edit the post because my 3ds doesn't let me click certain buttons. Anyway, disregard what I said earlier- it ain't the fur that bothers me, it's the irises that came with the template! They're too huge and dominate the eyeball. I reckon to make it more wolf-like, it wouldn't hurt to change the irises to rings around the pupil and experiment with making the pupils larger. There seemed to be a lack of something on the face, and I think that may be the main reason.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah i didnt draw it it was just a free fursona template off the web 
But yeah, its not the style i would choose to go for.
I still havent decided what kinda shade of grey i want to be, probably stick with dark grey, i mean there are so many, its as if there's 50 of them or something.


----------



## Mumzy (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to think it was bad to change your fursona but after a year, only a month or more ago I changed my paw pad color, and hair a little! Things like nail, pawpad, nose color, etc can make your fursona different from others. But it's still cheap and simple to make in any fursuits or partials. When you get too crazy with the furcolor it might complicate things and might get more expensive.

But don't listen to me I've never ordered a fursuit. :I


----------

